# Koi - Versand?



## Thorsten (16. Apr. 2006)

Hallo Leute!

aus gegebenem Anlass mal eine Frage:
habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit dem Versand von Koi - Deutschland nach Österreich (oder in ein anderes benachbartes Ausland)?

Welcher Paketdienst würde denn sowas übernehmen?


----------



## sigfra (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Hallo Thorsten...

was ist denn jetzt los.... willste deine verkaufen ??? ....

aber im ernst... wenn überhaupt, würde ich so etwas nur mit Kurier machen...

und das wiederum nur sehr wiederwillig...  

und welcher Paket oder Kurierdienst soetwas transportiert... da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen... :?


----------



## Doogie (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Hi sigfra,

kann Dich beruhigen, Thorsten denkt nicht dran seine Fische auszuquartieren 
Der gegebene Anlass bin ich, bzw. der Koi den ich letzten Sommer hier gewonnen habe. Da es nun langsam für ihn an der Zeit ist sein neues Quartier in meinem Garten zu beziehen möchte ich mich schlau machen was die günstigste Variante von Hamburg nach Wien ist

und da das für viele von Euch sicherlich zur Routine gehört  dachte ich mir ich frag einmal nach (bzw. ist Thorsten mir zuvorgekommen)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Frank (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Hallo Doogie und Thorsten,

hmmm ich habe mal ein wenig Tante Google bemüht. 
Unter diversen Kurierdiensten konnten ich keinen finden, der explizit darauf hinweist, das man keine lebenden Tiere transportiert. 
Ich denke man müsste diese Unternehmen wohl mal anschreiben. 
Allerdings werden sie sich diesen Dienst wohl ordentlich bezahlen lassen.

Man man, ich arbeite ab Dienstag die nächsten drei Wochen wieder mit der Firma SAA, die ihren Stammsitz in der Nähe von Wien hat, zusammen. 
... Der Haken ist nur, das wir uns in Schweden treffen. Ich fliege von Lübeck, würde bedeuten, ich komme an Hamburg vorbei um den Fisch "einzusammeln". 
Den Koi in den Flieger zu bekommen wäre vllt. ned das Problem. 
Aber die drei Wochen bis zur Rückreise des SAA Monteurs zu überbrücken wird wohl schon schwieriger. 
Außerdem möchte ich dem Tier nicht nochmal den Stress aufbürden. 
... Mal sehen ob sonst noch jemandem eine Lösung einfällt.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

wie ich gerade erfahren habe,ist eine Einigung zu stande gekommen....

*Das freut mich sehr*!

Das Thema ist allerdings auch so recht interessant, also wenn jemand Vorschläge hat!?

EDIT um 21:55


----------



## Doogie (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

habe nun 2 Vorschläge von anderer Seite erhalten: 

für internationale Koi-Transporte:
www.general-overnight.de 

für inland transporte:
www.tnt.de


hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit ersteren gehabt?

lg
Doogie


----------



## haseeddy (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Hallo,   

 zum Versand mit TNT oder Overnight, kann ich nur sagen   V O R S I C H T !  Die Kuriere wissen gar nicht was Sie Transportieren und glaubt ja nicht, dass Sie mit den Kartons : Obwohl Lebend Koi drauf steht vorsichtig umgehen. Ich habe letzte Woche 8 Koi nach Berlin geordert, als der Kurier mir das Paket vor die Füße knallte, fragte ich wütend ob er denn nicht wisse was drin sei ? Natürlich nicht !!!!!!!! Beim auspacken war kein Sauerstoff mehr im Beutel, und der 2. te Beutel hatte schon Wasser gezogen. Die Kois atmeten nur noch schwach an der Oberfläche. Soviel zum Koi Transport. Ich denke das sollte jeder wissen. Am besten ihr rechnet den Versand in Benzin um, legt noch etwas drauf und fahrt selber hin. Denn es sind lebende Tiere !! Wertvolle Koi. Und so lernt ihr auch noch euren Händler kennen. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Kawari (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Koi sucht man sich besser vor Ort bei einem guten Händler aus - dann bekommt man auch, was man will und der Heimtransport fällt sicher schonender aus, als mit einem Kurier.

Gruß, Kawari


----------



## Roland (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Hallo,
 wie kommen wohl japanische Koi nach Deutschland? Ich habe mal 3 Koi in Belgien gekauft und zum Transport eine original Kartonkiste(innen mit Styropor ausgekleidet) bekommen in welchen die Koi aus Japan verschifft wurden. Wie lange die in Plastiksäcken aushalten mussten weiss ich allerdings nicht!


----------



## Kawari (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*



			
				Roland schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wie kommen wohl japanische Koi nach Deutschland? Ich habe mal 3 Koi in Belgien gekauft und zum Transport eine original Kartonkiste(innen mit Styropor ausgekleidet) bekommen in welchen die Koi aus Japan verschifft wurden. Wie lange die in Plastiksäcken aushalten mussten weiss ich allerdings nicht!




ja, das ist in der Tat inkonsequent.

Der Unterschied liegt aber in vier (oder mehr) Punkten:
- wer Original Japan Koi besitzen möchte, kommt um diesen Transport nicht herum. 

- die Japanimporte werden größtenteils in der kalten Jahreszeit getätigt, so daß der Stoffwechsel der Tiere heruntergefahren ist. Ein Kuriertransport im Mai, Juni, Juli hat da mit anderen Temperaturen zu kämpfen. So ist der Sauerstoffvorrat viel schneller aufgezehrt, als beim Winterimport.

- die Tiere, die für den Export bestimmt sind, werden 14 Tage in Japan ausgenüchtert. Die Tiere, die beim deutschen Händler sitzen und dann an den Kunden gehen, haben doch hoffentlich Futter bekommen und scheiden daher entsprechend viel aus, so daß die Wasserqualität sehr schlecht würde.

- wie die Kurierdienste mit den Paketen umgehen, sehe ich täglich. Da will ich kein Fisch sein!!! Wie es den Koi auf ihrem Weg hier nach Deutschland geht, sehen wir nicht. Da es aber immer ganze Paletten sind, die transportiert werden, ist ein Hin- und Herfliegen im Transporter schon mal ausgeschlossen...

Ausserdem: Je weniger Streß die Tiere aushalten müssen, umso gesünder bleiben sie. Der sicherlich große Streß des Importes muss sich ja nicht nochmal durch einen Kurierdiensttransport wiederholen.

Gruß, Kawari


----------



## haseeddy (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

Ja super das ihr auch so denkt.

Das Problem liegt ja nicht vom Transport Japan nach Deutschland, sondern vom Händler zu euch nach Hause. Denn während des Transport scheiden die Fische Stress und Giftstoffe aus, dazu kommt dann noch etwas Kot und Ammomiak.

Das alles dann in wenig Wasser und unter Stress lässt sogar einen gesunden Koi erkranken. Das macht sich erst nach ein paar Tagen bemerkbar ...... und wer ist dann wieder Schuld, ????? Natürlich der Händler !!! Der hat mir kranke Fische geschickt, da kaufe ich nieeeeeeeee wieder.

Also, macht euch mal gedanken, wie könnte man das verbessern.
Ich werde in ein paar Wochen mal ein Interessantes Angebot für Händler und Käufer hier veröffentlichen. Dann kann man beruhigt Koi per Versand kaufen.

Gruß haseeddy


----------



## gartenotti (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

hallo an alle

ich müsste euch auch mal was fragen ich will 4 kois aus meinem teich in eine innenhälterung setzen und da steht der transport an ca: 2,5 stunden fahrt. reicht es wenn ich 2 fische pro beutel und sauerstoffpumpe laufen habe. pro tüte ein schlauch mit ausströhmer. wie lange kann man dann fahren ohne das sie schaden nehmen ?? man weiß ja nie ob man in einen stau kommt.

lg otti


----------



## buddler (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

für solche transporte hab ich früher ne xxl-kühlbox genommen.in den deckel ein loch rein.ausströmer dran(batteriebetrieben) und dann mal gute reise.niemals verluste erlitten.
gruß jörg


----------



## gartenotti (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

hallo jörg

danke für deine antwort meine kois sind so ca: 30 cm groß und 2 pro tüte müsste ja gehen die boxen quer in fahrtrichtung stellen das kein anstoßen der floße und der schnautze möglich ist gelle    

vielen dank


----------



## buddler (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Koi - Versand?*

die koi hab ich im wasser in der box transportiert.ohne tüten.das klappt hervorragend.vor allen dingen schwappt da nichts über.
gruß jörg


----------

